# Italian A1 League Play Off - the Final Clash !



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Siena VS F.Bologna







VS









---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Game 1, may 31th

Sclavo arena & Siena's mascotte dunking 

















*Siena* VS *F.Bologna*


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Game 1 , monday 31th

*Siena* VS *F.Bologna* 80-70 (audience 6,988 )

MVP Carlos Delfino (BO) with 22 points in 38 minutes, 3/6 from 2, 3/5 from 3, 7/10 f.t. , 6 rebounds, 2 steals.

To note: Bologna's "baby" Stefano Mancinelli made in only *9 minutes* 11 points (3/3 from 2, 1/1 from 3, 2/3 f.t.) , 3 steals , 1 block, 1 assist ...


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

How much scored Italian " UZI " -Basile ?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> How much scored Italian " UZI " -Basile ?


Bad evening for him: 0/3 from 2, 0/3 from 3, 2/2 f.t. , 2 rebounds and 2 steals, all in 28 minutes.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

2 pics of the game (tnk to telebasket)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Game 1 , monday 31th
> 
> *Siena* VS *F.Bologna* 80-70
> ...


why did he played only 9 minutes?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> why did he played only 9 minutes?


Do the question directly to Repesa  

J/k The Skipper's roster is quite deep, and only 1 o 2 players go usually over 30 minutes in a game.
In any case the next season Mancinelli and Belinelli will have surely more and more time, after the very good things showed this year too.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Game 2, june 2nd

Dozza arena, Bologna









*F.Bologna VS Siena*


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

Both teams are fun to watch - Siena for their defence and control, Bologna for their dunks and energy.

Altough i really like how Chiacig plays, i'm more Bologna supporter in this series


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Mancinelli was pectacular..He made everything..seemed a lot like Manu..


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Today, in a fully (~7,000) Mens Sana arena, can be the "Big-day" of the first italian Championship of Siena's history ... 

Live on Rai3 at 4:00pm , and recorded on RaisportSatellite at 11:00pm.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Siena "eats" F.Bologna *93-63* in front of 9,636 people and is 

Italian 2003-2004 Champion !


----------

